# Incoming roleplay! (well, hopefully)



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Its been a while since I made my roleplay ''Dominion of Fire'', which kind of failed to be honest. Since then i've been trying to think of a new roleplay to do and I wanted an ooutside opinion. So far the Ideas include:

*The Hereitic*
the best idea of all of them i think, I wanted something Without superhumans in power armour so I thought up this one. Anyway, it starts with a rebellion on an Imperial world and you are part of the Rebel army, an army that has turned to chaos. The classes include:

Traditor guardsmen: good with a gun or bayonet, most average of all the classes.

Mutant: Close combat orientated class of them all, a normal person with wierd mutations.

Cultist: not bad with most weapons, some psyhic ability prehaps?

Cursed citizen: unsure about exact abilities, cursed by one of the Chaos gods. maybe shooting orientated to balance it out with Mutant?

These guys should have acsess to some fairly basic weapons to start with then they get better weapons and wargear.


*Thousend Sons of Prospero*
A RP based on minions of tzeenth, with alot of psyhic abilites the classes are:

Thousend son: power armour, bolter, chaos glory and all that.

Horror of Tzeencth: a daemon with amny arms

Final Class:???


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I might be tempted by the thousand sons, but I'm already involved in two RPs similar to the heretic idea.

Maybe for thousand sons you could have it before the burning of Prospero, so no Daemons but you could have some sorcerors, and normal battle brothers. Just an RP charting the fall of some of the Sons could be interesting.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

First off, i'm not sure this is the place to create a thread like this. I personally believe that it belongs in a seperate section, so please try and not make threads like this here; I ask anyone else who reads this to heed the same.

That being said, i also have my input, which is jolly good, eh?:laugh: Anyway, I like your Choas idea's but please realise this. There have been so many Chaos, Choas Space Marine and Imperial Space Marine RPG's in the past year that people are getting alittle sick of them. Observe the current acting ones, and notice that mot of them are different, ranging from Orks to Tau, Fantasy to even modern day. People want something, different, so I think you should hold off on your idea for a while. 

Perhaps try the same idea, but apply it to a different reace. Read the "Armored Venegance" thread I have running, or the "WWWAAGGGHH" thread that dragonkingofthestars idea. Read some of the others and get a feel for what people want, and thus you should answer your own question.

Personally, if your committed, really committed to the idea, i'd try something dealing with the Inquistion, or perhaps Tau, maybe some renegade Imperial Gaurdsmen. those are fresh idea


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey, another new GM! I know how it feels to have an Rp fail first time. It's not got anything to do with how good of a GM you are usually, it's mostly timing from what I've observed. I think when you started 'Dominion of Fire' the RP's were having a bit of a lul, but things are starting to pick up again, so you should have more success. Hopefully!

I would say however, that as a new GM I would stick to only having one class. By all means have sergeants etc, but allow the players to define whether their own character's are all-rounders, cc manics or shoot-'em-up-ers. If you are really dead set on having multiple classes, speak to BlackApostleVilhelm or unxpekted22 or Serpion5. They are all veteran GM's who are very helpful and have run multiple classes within RP's. However, it can be a bit complicated as a new GM, hence my advice against it.

As for which RP you should go for, my personal preference would be the Thousand Sons RP, but the choice is yours. I would worry far less about which kind of RP will get the most people to join. For me, I would pick the RP that revolves around the army you like the most. If you are passionate about the army you are asking people to RP, and know about that armies fluff, then it shines through in your GMing.



emporershand89 said:


> First off, i'm not sure this is the place to create a thread like this. I personally believe that it belongs in a seperate section, so please try and not make threads like this here; I ask anyone else who reads this to heed the same.


Ah emporershand89, I had forgotten you were a moderator. Wait no, that's darkreever. If he/she has a problem with where the thread should be, he/she can move it. Until then, leave that kind of comment to the staff who's job it is, eh?

Any who, I know that is all rather vague, but I hope it is helpful in some way. Good luck with your future RP (well, hopefully )


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Deus Mortis said:


> Ah emporershand89, I had forgotten you were a moderator. Wait no, that's darkreever. If he/she has a problem with where the thread should be, he/she can move it. Until then, leave that kind of comment to the staff who's job it is, eh?


As a matter of fact, I have absolutely no problem with this thread being here. To be quiet honest, I truly believe that emporershand needs to leave many of his overbearing comments to himself and take a fucking walk.

People are capable of helping out others without sounding like a presumptuous twat in the process. You think something is bad? Point out a few of the flaws and give them equal or twice as many idea's to consider, and we are talking good one's, not some quick fix bullshit like: "follow this fad so you can be unique/original."


You know what happens when everybody has to play a unique, badass, or awesome character in an RP without any flaws or depth to them? It gets horribly boring and two-dimensional. (Its the reason why you will never see me take part in certain RP's, like Armoured Vengeance, or Alien Dusk, or Waagghh!!)

As a matter of fact, I personally don't have much care for many of the alien RP's we have around here. Not because they aren't my thing, but because I honestly believe that the level of work and dedication needed for people to play characters that are completely inhuman (because as non human as a space marine is, he is still human at the core) is beyond many of the members who frequent the section. Sorry guys, don't take it the wrong way but how many 40k books do you see entirely from the viewpoint of an alien? Its no easy thing, and many people seem to miss the keys of roleplaying as others might be willing to tell you.



Karak, an RP based around mortal traitor soldiers, or the corrupted who follow in their wake, sounds really interesting. Please PM me later today/tonight and lets see if you and I can't hammer out something more for you in that regard. Maybe even come up with some other inspiration that catches your fancy.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Traitor Guardsmen gets my interest, let me know if you go this route.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Karak, I have a minor suggestion for your roleplay.

Instead of the Rebel Army already having fallen to Chaos -- why not have them start out not following Chaos at all? Within the Imperium there are thousands of rebellions occuring each year, and some of them start out without the malignate forces of Chaos pushing them onwards.

It may provide some addition depth and story-lines if the rebels started out as those of good intentions, trying to fix whatever is wrong with their current Imperial Governor. Perhaps tha taxation system is flawed, or purposes convoluted to provide the Governor with a small fortune? Perhaps the Arbites have been cracking down far too hard? Or maybe these rebels could have equally malicious intentions as the Imperials they now seek to overthrow.

I read in the Deathwatch Fluff section that many Imperial Worlds often have revolutions, civil wars, and outright inter-steller wars similar to the concept you are currently suggesting -- and the Imperium never takes notice. So long as the tithes continue and the psyker are culled regularly the Adeptus Terra cares not whom controls the world. 

Perhaps this rebel army is a mixture of the well intentioned, the misinformed, and the outright ambitious all seeking their own ends to overthrowing the Imperial Governor. It would also provide some realism as to why the Imperial Guard, and (since Chaos is involved) the Inquisition and Adeptus Astartes do not simply commit a massive drop-pod assault in the middle of your rebel hideout and slaughter everyone. 

The Imperium would keep its distance, allowing the rebels to have some genuine good times of trying to overthrow their corrupted regime. During this process, Chaos slowly seeps into the army -- first nothing more than a small coven, then perhaps a cult, then the cult gets a lot of people from the "higher" ups involved until finally you have Thousand Son Sorcerers leading your men and Tomb Marines cutting down the PDF.

Just some suggestions.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I wouldn't say people are getting sick of the marines/human RPs; on the contrary, they are the most popular I see.

Anyway, I would advise the first option there, Karak. Thousand Sons RPs can go quite out of control; when everyone's a psyker, it's hard to limit their powers, and it can quickly slip away. I may have been a poor GM, but it seemed a lot easier to GM The Sick Children than my poor Thousand Sons RP, and I think what I have stated is the reason behind it.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> Traitor Guardsmen gets my interest, let me know if you go this route.


Since when do *you* stalk here?




emporershand89 said:


> There have been so many Chaos, Choas Space Marine and Imperial Space Marine RPG's in the past year that people are getting alittle sick of them.


I don't think that this is entirely true. First off, Chaos and CSM Roleplays aren't that frequent around here, also bear in mind the fact that a CSM and a traitor guard are two totally different parts of chaos when it comes to playing them. So personally I won't really state those two together under the same "roof". The second thing I have to say about this is that I don't think that the problem is that people are not interested anymore in Space Marine roleplays, the problem is that most of the SS roleplays are exactly the same, I'd like a twist for a change.

When I first arrived here I remember that players did not even like to see something which is not 40k related, actually the only one who said that its fine for a non 40k roleplay to run was Arkreever. Because people like diversity you see more alien\non traditional 40k roleplays around here at the time, not because people are sick of the idea of a SM or chaos roleplay.



emporershand89 said:


> Perhaps try the same idea, but apply it to a different reace. Read the "Armored Venegance" thread I have running.


Please don't do it, its annoying, the man is asking for help and instead you make some sort of an ad for your roleplay. As a matter of fact this is simply sad. You could have easily referred him to roleplays which have been running far longer then yours as an example. On another note, I really hate how you started your roleplay it seems like you just want attention by starting it with a big badass fight. People need time to get into the character, develop them, and it is not done in one second.



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I may have been a poor GM...


Stop lying to yourself.





Anyway, back to the main thread's subject.
I think both ideas are cool\nice, as Dravly stated I think that a thousand son roleplay which will focus on psykers is a little out of control, but a pre heresy one would be nice to play, and rather original also if I might say(someone stated it, but I'm to lazy to bother and look who it was  So credit to you anonymous person ). If you really want to run a psyker RP though bear in mind that you must have heavy restrictions on players and most people don't like being restricted, you'll have to make a "spell list" so people won't be able to just make up spells, you'll have to make some sort of a exhaustion\mana system, as if people will have endless amount of power it will be simply something like that, (the example has nothing to do with Tsons) "You are attacked by a dragon! What will you do?!" "I blow it up!". Here end of story, sadly I saw this happen ones or twice  So I give this example to show you that a Tsons RP can quickly take a slide downhill and become something like that if everyone have infinite powers.

About the heretic roleplay, its a good idea, I like it mostly for the same reasons that Arkreever stated, the fact that you don't play an immortal - badass- super - uber- terminator - grim reaper thingy. A heretic rp although not exactly what I'd call normal is a great way for great characters to develop in as heretics are after all humans which are easy to get into and develop, also, you can actually get killed while playing a heretic  The idea itself behind "The Heretic" is nice, although some roleplays which are similar to this are right now running it doesn't have to stop you if you want this roleplay to run, at there are lots of SM roleplays which are running simultaneously and most of them are rather active. Also you don't have to sort them into classes as a simple heretic is just a title, it doesn't have to be just a range attacker, a traitor guard can also be known as a heretic, so I think it's best for the players to just decide themselves how they want to play their character while not having to pick a certain class to do it. I for example like to play melee characters just because I like to see all the blood and gore from close range 
From my experience of playing a traitor I'll tell it that its rather fun, and I enjoy playing a normal human for a change, gives me more base to connect to. Thats why for example my character sheet on Blackguard's RP was about four or five word pages if I remember correctly. Anyway, good luck with your roleplay  I might join any of them but I don't think I have the time for it.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

darkreever said:


> As a matter of fact, I have absolutely no problem with this thread being here. To be quiet honest, I truly believe that emporershand needs to leave many of his overbearing comments to himself and take a fucking walk.
> 
> People are capable of helping out others without sounding like a presumptuous twat in the process. You think something is bad? Point out a few of the flaws and give them equal or twice as many idea's to consider, and we are talking good one's, not some quick fix bullshit like: "follow this fad so you can be unique/original."


As much as I respect this opinion, I would like to point out that I learned to GM chiefly by observing what others had done. In fact if you read my earlier attempts and compare to my current you can easily see my learning curve.

Make of that what you will.



darkreever said:


> You know what happens when everybody has to play a unique, badass, or awesome character in an RP without any flaws or depth to them? It gets horribly boring and two-dimensional. (Its the reason why you will never see me take part in certain RP's, like Armoured Vengeance, or Alien Dusk, or Waagghh!!)
> 
> As a matter of fact, I personally don't have much care for many of the alien RP's we have around here. Not because they aren't my thing, but because I honestly believe that the level of work and dedication needed for people to play characters that are completely inhuman (because as non human as a space marine is, he is still human at the core) is beyond many of the members who frequent the section. Sorry guys, don't take it the wrong way but how many 40k books do you see entirely from the viewpoint of an alien? Its no easy thing, and many people seem to miss the keys of roleplaying as others might be willing to tell you.


I will not dispute that an alien Rp is harder, but it is definitely more interesting (to me at least) than playing one astartes game after another. Not to say I have a problem with astartes characters (running two or three atm) but even so I find it easier to run a story that appeals more to my own interest. Developing a character is not too much of a challenge when someone else drives the plot, but when I`m controlling the story, it has to be something that appeals to me, hence I choose xenos. The rest is up to the players and for the most part I am satisfied with their efforts. 



komanko said:


> Since when do *you* stalk here?


He`s red now, he does what he wants. 



komanko said:


> I don't think that this is entirely true. First off, Chaos and CSM Roleplays aren't that frequent around here, also bear in mind the fact that a CSM and a traitor guard are two totally different parts of chaos when it comes to playing them. So personally I won't really state those two together under the same "roof". The second thing I have to say about this is that I don't think that the problem is that people are not interested anymore in Space Marine roleplays, the problem is that most of the SS roleplays are exactly the same, I'd like a twist for a change.
> 
> When I first arrived here I remember that players did not even like to see something which is not 40k related, actually the only one who said that its fine for a non 40k roleplay to run was Arkreever. Because people like diversity you see more aliennon traditional 40k roleplays around here at the time, not because people are sick of the idea of a SM or chaos roleplay.


Yet when I ran a daemon Rp you dropped out. Did I do something wrong? If so, tell me, it will help me learn in future. 


Now, on topic at last; 

The only advice I can really give that has helped me is to choose something that appeals to you above all else. If you really have the interest and passion to see it through, then you will be able to enjoy it far more than trying to please everyone else. 

Remember, you don`t _have_ to please everyone at once. You`re doing this because you want to.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Iv'e always stalked everywhere, normally further into the shadows though.


I like the idea of the PDF/Guard gradually turning, it's a good solid progression for character development.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Yet when I ran a daemon Rp you dropped out. Did I do something wrong? If so, tell me, it will help me learn in future.


Actually no, you did quite good yourself, I dropped out for two reasons.

1. I couldn't get the hang on my character, as I tried to get into Xerphon's head (yes I remember the name) but did not manage to as I did not leave any human like emotion that I could attach myself to. To me a character is some sort of an extent of ones image, thats why you'll find some players playing the same character on different roleplays. When I create one I try to go to the extremes of myself so I will have a connection with it but at the same time it will be completely different. Thus most of my characters are sort of emotionally connected to me. (This is quite weird though )

2. I simply did not have enough time thus resulting in me not putting much effort into your roleplay, this comes along with me still not honing my skills as much as I wanted. I think that today I would have worked it out a lot better then at the given time.



Viscount Vash said:


> Iv'e always stalked everywhere, normally further into the shadows though.


Rapist. lol XD



Viscount Vash said:


> I like the idea of the PDF/Guard gradually turning, it's a good solid progression for character development.


It is quite the idea, I agree with you on that one yet it take some drastic events to shake someone's belief in the "emperor of men".


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Remember, you don`t _have_ to please everyone at once. You`re doing this because you want to.


I feel an ever is missing from the above, because it would be entirely true. You never need to please everybody, because it is impossible to do so. In the end someone will be unhappy, whether they choose to show it or not. (Some people are more tolerant of not getting exactly what they want, while others far less so.)



Serpion5 said:


> Developing a character is not too much of a challenge when someone else drives the plot, but when I`m controlling the story, it has to be something that appeals to me, hence I choose xenos. The rest is up to the players and for the most part I am satisfied with their efforts.


Actually it is/should be, especially when the character his/her/itself is vastly different from the person playing it. (Like I am from my character in A Life of Adventure) It should be much more of a struggle for a player who, in the real world, is a beacon/scion of justice, to play the role of a serial rapist or mass murderer. Some of the mentality may be a switching of perspective, but to claim going from one to the other is easy would be a gross simplification of things.

Going from human to alien or superhuman is the same concept, if not harder because aliens are inhuman and can often lack or ignore the more human emotions. (Maybe one alien races uncommon sense is our cold, hard logic and they therefore come off as very callous and emotionless because of it.)



Something I have noticed with a number of RP's is the lack of distinction between player freedom and RP restrictions. Just because an RP has a large number of restrictions does not mean the players are being herded into making certain choices. (Unless that is exactly what the GM needs to have happen, which is fine because we cannot always alter every single plan.) Restrictions are, in this field, another term for boundaries; they serve to give us a clearer idea of what we are well within our rights to do and not to do. If there is ever any question in that regard, there come two choices, play it safe or speak with the GM about it.

And for those who might want to argue that restrictions hamper a players ability to create a story of their making I will point this out to you. In the last decade, my experience with true roleplayers, the likes who when you sit down for a game of D&D or shadowrun or dark heresy you want them to be the GM, this is not about the players going off to make a story all their own. Things can be about them, but this is a story woven by the GM, the players are little more than actors playing out parts in a script with many of the lines and specific detail yet to be revealed. (In a way, roleplaying is acting meets improv.)


Karak, again I would like you to PM me about your RP. The premise you have here is glorious, but there are some things about it I would like to ask you.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Actually it is/should be, especially when the character his/her/itself is vastly different from the person playing it. (Like I am from my character in A Life of Adventure) It should be much more of a struggle for a player who, in the real world, is a beacon/scion of justice, to play the role of a serial rapist or mass murderer.


Although it is more difficult I'll say that if you try hard enough (which I lack most of the time ^^) you can find some sort of an attachment to a character, I wont repeat what I said about characters you can just read my last post for it but even if you are a beacon of justice in the real world and in game you play a rapist serial killer you can find a connection with it, no matter how slight it is. For example maybe the murderer is doing all of that because he sees that as sort of a justice system that he is implanting on mankind, or you can connect it with a simple darker enjoyment side of the person you are as a murder can enjoy the process of murder which is fun to him(I dont know if I made my point clear enough here but I hope you understand[fuck me and my lack of proper English]). 

At any rate, if you get to the bottom of it you can find some sort of a connection between you and even an entirely different character but it will undoubtedly be difficult. 

Also Karak I suggest PMing Arky there, as he really helped me with my roleplay when I tried creating one. You will surely be happy after you both are finishing shaping your thoughts ^^


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, thats alot of info to take in. bare with me.



> Maybe for thousand sons you could have it before the burning of Prospero, so no Daemons but you could have some sorcerors, and normal battle brothers. Just an RP charting the fall of some of the Sons could be interesting.


I always found the thousend sons one to be my second-best of the two, but a pre-hesery one? it might work. However, like I said, i did want something without the superhuman-badass-space marines.



> Karak, an RP based around mortal traitor soldiers, or the corrupted who follow in their wake, sounds really interesting. Please PM me later today/tonight and lets see if you and I can't hammer out something more for you in that regard. Maybe even come up with some other inspiration that catches your fancy.


Will do, i'll cook up some sort of Plan for the RP. I just thought that since everyone si doing SM RPs and alike that the normal humans should have a say. (even if they are corrupted by chaos)



> Instead of the Rebel Army already having fallen to Chaos -- why not have them start out not following Chaos at all? Within the Imperium there are thousands of rebellions occuring each year, and some of them start out without the malignate forces of Chaos pushing them onwards.


Chaos is what i know, i have been a keen chaos dude for many years now and it is something that is hard to get ridd of. Chaos is my specialty, besides i know little of Imperial forces other than some stuff about the grey knights, space marines and imperial guard.



> Anyway, I would advise the first option there, Karak. Thousand Sons RPs can go quite out of control; when everyone's a psyker, it's hard to limit their powers, and it can quickly slip away. I may have been a poor GM, but it seemed a lot easier to GM The Sick Children than my poor Thousand Sons RP, and I think what I have stated is the reason behind it.


yes I'm also leaning towards ''Ther Heretic'' option, a Thousend sons psyker RP could get out of control so I'll leave that to the Experts.



> From my experience of playing a traitor I'll tell it that its rather fun, and I enjoy playing a normal human for a change, gives me more base to connect to. Thats why for example my character sheet on Blackguard's RP was about four or five word pages if I remember correctly. Anyway, good luck with your roleplay  I might join any of them but I don't think I have the time for it.
> 
> (and everything else you said)


Ok, It seems that ''The Heretic'' is the most popular at the moment.



> Karak, again I would like you to PM me about your RP. The premise you have here is glorious, but there are some things about it I would like to ask you.


questions? fire away. and I will PM you as soon as I get a proper plan worked out


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

First off, darkreveer, idk, you lost my respect years ago. I admit I was harsh, but this is a thread, and as a constant user I'm just stating my opinion, thats not wrong is it? So please watch your foul comments, "Mr. Moderator," who is suppose to be setting the example. You bashing my RPG specifically shows you've gotten no better; though I had hoped for the best. 

Second, komanko, you do have a point, though i can count on my fingers the number of RPG's still active that deal with Marines and Choas. Some examples are "Suffer not the Xeno to Live, A Road to Glory and Chaos, For the Gods (action), Burn the Witch, Alien Dusk, A Novamarines Roleplay, the Damned(part of Serpion5's larger RPG), AB:TN Part II - SotE, The Wretched Host, From the Warp, The Claw, e.t.c. Need I keep going, there are soo many it's ridiculous. My point was that we should try something new, freshen things up a bit, ya know!! :grin: 
. 

Though I cede the point to your expertise on the Traitor Gaurd and traitor Marines, I had completely forgot bout that difference :grin:. 



> Please don't do it, its annoying, the man is asking for help and instead you make some sort of an ad for your roleplay. As a matter of fact this is simply sad. You could have easily referred him to roleplays which have been running far longer then yours as an example. On another note, I really hate how you started your roleplay it seems like you just want attention by starting it with a big badass fight. People need time to get into the character, develop them, and it is not done in one second.


However, i must defend my story, i started it off with an emotional begining that relays the sorrow and anger here. The fight is more based on my career, and I figured it was a good way to introduce our enemies. Also, I sent him there to see how I do things, I'm not asking him to join, I'm not "Advertising" as you put it; though I understand your point of view. If you don't like it, well.........I respect that. k: 

Karak, I will take back an earlier statement though, I think the Traitor Gaurdsmen could be a potential gold mine. i thought on it, as I often do these things, and thought to myself, "What if he makes it similar to Gaunts Ghosts?" Now i know I'm getting carried away, but i think it's actually a good idea, gor for it man!! :victory: :biggrin:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Well this all looks quite good, I hope i don't Fail for a second time with the whole RP thing
But, if I get my chaos stuff right then this should work out great!

Oh and, by the way. If you don't like so many Imperium/chaos RP's how about a Tau one? I did consider it at first but then i thought: Nah, some other time.
I had some ideas for that so if you wanna do it at some point let me know.

Anyway, cheers everyone for the help.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

emporershand89 said:


> First off, darkreveer, idk, you lost my respect years ago. I admit I was harsh, but this is a thread, and as a constant user I'm just stating my opinion, thats not wrong is it? So please watch your foul comments, "Mr. Moderator," who is suppose to be setting the example. You bashing my RPG specifically shows you've gotten no better; though I had hoped for the best.


I am afraid I will have to disagree with you here emporershand89, but darkreever has been nothing but an example here in the roleplaying threads. He is always on hand to offer advice and the such, and even though his criticism may seem harsh, the majority of times its for the best.

Just my opinion people :yahoo: Thought i should shout it out haha


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

to be fair, my rps have all included non astartes player characters as well. A sentient hive tyrant and a few tau players in the first ABTN 

But yeah as mentioned, alien perspectives are harder to write in for sure. To see what it is like, try writing a short story (see if you can get through a page) where you are in first person from the perspective of someone of another race or ethnicity.

I tried writing from the perspective of an african american male once for one of my creative writing courses and after just one paragraph I accidentally found myself diving into odd stereotypical behaviors and environments. I felt that if a black man read what I had written he would just look at me and go "really?"

And thats still another human, not an alien. Granted, I will be attempting an Alian rp myself pretty soon I think.


As for your issue with darkreever Emperorshand all I will say here is that the vast majority of us here back darkreever 100% and for good reason. I am going to take the liberty and say to everyone, *please do not turn this into an attack thread*. If you have something to say to anyone in that regard do it via PM if you must. (keep in mind PMs are still held under site rules)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

In Serpion's defence, here, the Dead Dying and Damned only include Legion of the Damned marines because of me; it's my fault, basically. :grin:


@ Karak: Don't worry if a past RP doesn't go quite how you wanted it to, or if you think you have "failed". It is only a failure if you don't learn from it, and this thread is the very evidence that you are learning and want to learn even more, actively creating a thread and asking people for their opinions. I'd call that succeeding. 

After all, everyone has to start somewhere, (I'm sure poor darkreever can remember "Bull", my first ever character, running in madly and chopping up marines by the dozen... *shudders*) but what matters is that you keep on trying.

Oh, yeah, I probably shouldn't have mentioned Bull again.... :laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

emporershand89 said:


> First off, darkreveer, idk, you lost my respect years ago.


How can you have lost it years ago when you have been here for less than a year? 



emporershand89 said:


> So please watch your foul comments, "Mr. Moderator," who is suppose to be setting the example.


... Seriously? He does a great job at setting the example, heck, it is thanks to him that I even know a fuck about what RPs are all about. Without him I dont even know whatever or not I would be here on the forum, for he was the one that really did set up a great example for me, and helped me with my first RP. Not once did he say anything that would not have helped me. 

By the Emperor, the first RP I was a part of, was my own, and I had no clue about what it was. Fuck, that looked like a disaster. Me trying to RP without any past experience. Thank the Emperor for such a helpful and awesome moderator as darkreever who joined my RP and stuck around with it helping me forward with it, even tough all the crap shit I threw forth.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Look, for everyone here, i respect your opinions, but you don't know the half of it. Though I know darkreveer will attack me for it anyway. he has attacked me mutiple times, has no respect for me, my RPG's, or my opinions, and agressively pursues causing me trouble. And Deolago, when he does all the above and more just to me, I take that as an attack, if not bullying; which should be below all of us grown men. Therefore, he;s not as shining as you think; but he'll never admit to that. I please ask that you all stay out of it; this is our fight.

Anyway, on a more happier note, i thought about what you said


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

^ the above is mainly because of your initial participation in rps and some of the general idiocy you have displayed occasionally. I'm not completely against you eh89 in fact I really enjoyed total war and think it was good of you to run a complex rp that long. Darkreever is a brilliant rper who HELPS, any Half brained idiot can make a post but from my knowledge Darkreever goes the extra mile.

My only real piece of advice is not to be downhearted if things go wrong, I'm a prime example of that, I have tried to run a good number of rps and failed, when I look back some of them could have been better/kept going but I was doubting myself to much to make the effort. Anyways I think most people stay away from my rps now thanks to a long line of dead ones which isn't very good because I can't try and learn from my mistakes.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

unxpekted22 said:


> As for your issue with darkreever Emperorshand all I will say here is that the vast majority of us here back darkreever 100% and for good reason. I am going to take the liberty and say to everyone, *please do not turn this into an attack thread*. If you have something to say to anyone in that regard do it via PM if you must. (keep in mind PMs are still held under site rules)


Read this again if it was not clear the first time. I had enough fighting for the first time and another crappy fighting wont help anyone. I think you and DR should take a marriage consultant or simply get divorced ^^


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

emporershand89 said:


> I please ask that you all stay out of it; this is our fight.


*But not your thread, take it elsewhere.*


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> *But not your thread, take it elsewhere.*


Viscount Vash has a point, and although I accept that people are going to disagree at some point you really should confine this to PMs. Advertising it like this is not going to win you friends.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

First, I would like to point out a fallacy in your post from earlier emporershand. 

You claim I singled you out, but this is not the case. I mentioned an RP of yours in my post as an example, but you were never explicitly mentioned. 

In fact, you can't even say I singled out your work, unless once you hit the words Armoured Vengeance it is law that people stop reading. Because if its not, then well, I do believe the words Alien Dusk and Waagghh!! follow suit. Coincidentally, those words coincide with two more RP's; which makes sense because I was giving three examples, so as not to single any one person or RP out. (And its not like you can even say I was going after Bane or dragon; because while I certainly have no love for Bane's reviews I don't hate him, and I don't think I have interacted with dragon at all so where would hate for him even come from?)



emporershand89 said:


> Therefore, he;s not as shining as you think; but he'll never admit to that. I please ask that you all stay out of it; this is our fight.


Admit to what? That I don't like you?

*Important: There are members on Heresy Online that I do not like.*
Can't say I didn't admit that now:laugh:


Anyway, as Vash pointed out, this is not your thread so if you want to take on some written sparring match with me then give it a go via PM's. I will not be PMing you, if you want this self perceived issue resolved then you can come PMing me.



And back on notes related to this thread:

Yay, first round of PM's sent to Karak. Took three PM's, but sent all the same. (And for any wondering, that would indeed be one PM to me, and three sent in return.)


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

On a completely different note I'd ask you Reever, what do you think of the idea I suggested via PM, I can write it all up not a problem but as you never answered I don't know what to do with it. I do ask you this because I don't know if it goes against the rules of the RP section.


----------



## Knightofni (Aug 3, 2010)

Just thought I might drop in and say that I would really love to be in an RP with traitor gaurdsmen! If I could have a spot reserved in the recruitment thread (when it appears) I would be over the moon


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I'm sure that if it appears you will have enough time to join it ^^ Dear Mr.Ni.
Anyway, consider joining other RPs to get the hang of how the Roleplays are handled here


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

KnightofNi... do I spy a Carpe Noctem moderator? Traitor! :laugh:

Just kidding, wanted to say hello. Hope you like the different style of roleplay layout they have here (like I tried and failed to carry over to CN...)


Oh, of course this will all be highly embarrassing if you aren't the same Knightofni!


----------



## Knightofni (Aug 3, 2010)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> KnightofNi... do I spy a Carpe Noctem moderator? Traitor! :laugh:


http://clanbase.ggl.com/img.php?url=i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd72/suriyasiero/553px-Lol_que.jpg



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Oh, of course this will all be highly embarrassing if you aren't the same Knightofni!


I believe you have me mistaken for someone else... I have never heard of Carpe Noctem and don't rightly know what kind of, i'm guessing, forum that might be XD


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Well wow, that was a shocker. It's just that you have exactly the same user. Meh, the world's bigger than I thought. :laugh:


----------

